# NH T1510 , 2010 model yr. Help w hyd fluid



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys, needing help w fluids. My front axle was low, so i added some super s 303. Afterwards i discovered it calls for ambra G134. This fluid is used in the entire system, hyd.,trans.,axle, reduction, etc. I cannot find this fluid locally, but the super tech hvy duty seems to meet the specs. So have any of you used this in place of the ambra?
And, should i drain the front axle where i put the 303 and replace w the super tech? Did i hurt anything, just added it today. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tef,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

As you stated, New Holland Ambra 134G Hydraulic Fluid - goes in everywhere except the engine and radiator!

The 303 fluid specifications are old...don't know about super s 303 or the super tech hvy duty. Is their a label on the container stating equivalency? Normally, the 5 gallon buckets of universal tractor fluid (UTF) have a label stating equivalency. Find a fluid that states it is equivalent to NH spec 134G. Check UTF fluids available at Tractor Supply stores, auto parts stores, even Wal Mart. 

If you can't find a fluid with stated equivalency, and you don't have a NH dealership nearby, call Messicks (see their ad at top of page). 

PS: You aren't going to hurt the front differential with the addition of the 303 fluid for a short time. But I would change it as soon as you find the correct fluid. From a technical standpoint, it is not good practice to mix fluids.


----------



## tef (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok thanks. I found some hvy duty super tech at wm. It listed NH and the 134, gave additional letters etc on it but i feel confident it is the same type. Its the same color too, the 303 has a red tint to it, this other is clear like the 134. Its also listed as a hyd & trans fluid which is what i need for the NH. Thanks again. 
I will drain the front diff tomorrow. Should i flush it out somehow? Or just drain and add new?


----------

